# Divas !!!!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whupped out a special order this AM for "The Red Hat Ladies Society"....lol

Man...I'm so sick of "Divas" and acrylics that I could throw up....but they are selling like hot cakes in the Fifth Ward...AND I gotta keep my nursing staff happy here at the double-wide..:rotfl:


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Those sure look good. The Diva's sure are popular among the women folk. PSI has that kit figured out because you cant get them anywhere else.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I do like that style.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Haven't tried those yet. They look good Jim.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Haven't tried those yet. They look good Jim.


Give 'em a shot.. Muy easy...one piece turning..and simplest assembly I've run across...


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice job Tortuga, they look great.


----------

